# This just in...Seiko SNDA15 'Caesar'.



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

*Seiko 'Caesar' SNDA15 (7T92-0JG0)…a review.*

Continuing the search for the rare and colourful Seikos, I came across this yellow chronograph version of the fabled 'Caesar'. The name Caesar seems to relate to the shape of the case when viewed from the side, where it bears a somewhat fanciful resemblance to a Roman emperor's crown. The serial no. dates this one to Jan. 2008.

Made in two variants, the chronos run the 7T92 quartz movement, the later (3rd) version of the famous 7T32, but without the alarm, while the non chrono versions are Kinetics. There were two colourways for each, black and yellow. This is a large beast, and not for the feint hearted or even feint wristed, being 46mm across (49 inc. the crown) and 13.8mm deep.

Usual Seiko diver's specs…

WR…200m.

Case Dia… 46mm (49 inc.crown)

Thickness…13.8mm.

Weight…169g/ 6oz.

Hardlex crystal.

Screw down crown and pushers.

120 click unidirectional bezel.

Lume…usual high intensity Seiko Lumibrite.

SS bracelet with solid end links and wet suit extension in clasp.

Battery…Renata 399/SR927SW. 3 year power reserve.

The chronograph features a 1/20th seconds sub dial at 12 and elapsed minutes and hours at 6 (up to a maximum duration of 720 minutes (12 hrs)) The large central seconds hand is activated by the chrono and remains at 12 when not in use. Normal running seconds are shown on the sub dial at 9.

The yellow dial is the brightest I've seen on a Seiko…even more so than the Frankenmonster and the 7T32-7F70. The bezel insert is semi matt black with metallic yellow markers and numbers. There is a lume pip at 12. The case design is unusual in that it tapers from 46mm at the bezel to 42mm at the base. While pretty chunky at 169g/6oz, it's still not as weighty as the Citizen 'Ecozilla' which weighs in at 256g/9 oz. Some have mentioned that the bracelet is only 20mm at the lugs, but what they don't mention is that the outer dimension of the lugs is 30mm, and the bracelet then tapers down nicely to 20 mm at the clasp, giving a completely balanced look. Not only is the watch rare, the bracelet is rare too…most came on rubber.

It wears very well…as comfortable as the Sawtooth due to the downturned lugs. Some users have reported that the large crown is uncomfortable, but I can only assume that they either have very puny wrists, or have got the bracelet/strap too loose. I have found no problems of this nature with it on my 8" wrist.

Nice touches include the reverse end of the second hand (9.00 sub dial) being lumed, and the indentations on the bezel line up with those on the case when in the correct position. The case back has a battery change reminder scale and also tells you which battery to use. It also features Seiko's famous 'Tsunami' logo in the centre.

This was advertised as a nonrunner because the hour hand was loose and it needed a new battery. A bit of a gamble, but it paid off! Fifteen minutes work later, the back was off, movement out and the hour hand pressed back on, a new Renata 399 battery fitted and away she went! The large central chrono second hand was removed and repositioned on its spigot to hit the markers properly too. As the bracelet was a bit scratched up, a new one was sourced from Cousins, sized and fitted.(I still can't believe they actually had one, but it was the last they had).

I don't remember seeing another one of these on the forum, apart from Rob's (mcb2007) black kinetic version. If you have one, please post up some pics.

Dial shots...










Note the lumed rear end of the second hand in the sub dial.










Case shots...in the first, note the gaps in the bezel edge line up with those on the case when correctly positioned. You can also see how the the case is tapered from top to bottom, giving it a 'crown' like appearance.










The crown is screwdown, as are the pushers.










The tapered bracelet. Although the polished joining link is only 20mm, the actual outer lug width is 30mm at its widest point, which tapers nicely to 20mm again at the clasp.










Caseback showing the battery reminder scale, and which battery to use. Also the serial number dating it to Jan 2008.










Wrist shots...it sits well on my wrist and doesn't look too big despite being 46mm across. One of the benefits of having stupidly large wrists, I suppose... :laughing2dw:

















The downward facing lugs allow the watch to fit nicely on the wrist with no annoying gap between case and bracelet as you sometimes get with straight lugs.










Lume shot...










Comparison shot with my other yellows...'Frankenmonster', centre and 7T32-7F70, right.










Thanks for looking! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

That's rather nice,and easy to read.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Bonzodog said:


> That's rather nice,and easy to read.


 Thanks...a great summer watch, I think. :yes:


----------



## r-macus (Jun 7, 2018)

At first i thought 20mm bracelet width is odd. But as you say when you look at it, its 30mm at the lugs.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Looking good Roger a great piece to add to the collection :thumbsup:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Nice write up old bean , it's a beauty you only beat me to it as I forgot what time the auction ended :sorry: .
























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Decker (Aug 22, 2018)

A very well written review (pics are great as well)Thanks, really enjoyed it :thumbsup:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

As usual a superb write up and pictures. :yes: An absolutely stunning watch. You have fantastic taste, and it's a Seiko, what's not to love! :king:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Blimey, you know a watch has got some heft to it when it's weight is given in ounces... :swoon:

That looks brilliant mate, and great news that it was so easy for you to get back up and running again, nice one :thumbs_up:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Looks a beast that one Roger :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

relaxer7 said:


> Looks a beast that one Roger :thumbsup:


 Yes...it is rather large! :laughing2dw:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Yes...it is rather large! :laughing2dw:


 I like it mate. You're getting right into your Seiko lately


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

relaxer7 said:


> I like it mate. You're getting right into your Seiko lately


 Always have been, but I am enjoying searching out the scarcer ones.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Always have been, but I am enjoying searching out the scarcer ones.


 My favourite is with Simon at the moment... I just thought it was an old watch (that has been through many an adventure with me) but apparently the Pepsi SKX033 is a pretty hard find nowadays. Don't get any ideas mate :laugh:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Great watch! :thumbsup: The SKX009 is its younger brother.


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Another great watch for your collection, well done mate. :thumbsup:


----------



## BadJuJu (Oct 11, 2018)

:thumbs_up: yellow dials


----------



## crilin202 (Sep 6, 2016)

I didn't know that watch. Very cool looking and excellent write up btw!


----------

